# Dry Shell



## Beeivis (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi All, I have a 40(+) year old Cal Dessert Tortoise who's shell is looking dry and dull and I wonder if there is something I should be doing about it? Her diet is mostly backyard weeds, bermuda grass, green leaf lettuce and occasionally apple or banana--and has been her whole life. Wondering if it's her age or if she's missing something. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2014)

That's just how old, naturally-kept tortoises look. I have several desert tortoises and they all look that way. If you want them to 'shine' you can always clean the shell and apply some sort of topical, like Vita Shell, but I really don't approve of this practice. It adds nothing to the tortoise's life, and is only for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## Beeivis (Apr 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> That's just how old, naturally-kept tortoises look. I have several desert tortoises and they all look that way. If you want them to 'shine' you can always clean the shell and apply some sort of topical, like Vita Shell, but I really don't approve of this practice. It adds nothing to the tortoise's life, and is only for our viewing pleasure.


That's what I thought/hoped! Thanks Yvonne! Naw I wouldn't put anything on her either--she is beautiful to me either way!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 13, 2014)

Beeivis said:


> Hi All, I have a 40(+) year old Cal Dessert Tortoise who's shell is looking dry and dull and I wonder if there is something I should be doing about it? Her diet is mostly backyard weeds, bermuda grass, green leaf lettuce and occasionally apple or banana--and has been her whole life. Wondering if it's her age or if she's missing something. Thanks in advance for your input!



Care to share what your "lady" looks like at the age of 40 plus? I know she will be a beauty. Thanks.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 13, 2014)

My old man's shell (a CDT) is very dull, dry and looks like it was sand blasted! But it's A-OK


----------



## Beeivis (Apr 14, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Care to share what your "lady" looks like at the age of 40 plus? I know she will be a beauty. Thanks.



Here she is. Her name is Lickity Split and she has been in my family since around 1975 or so. I inherited her when my mom passed and I see my little old mom in her face every day. She used to be my profile pic but that seems to have dropped off I don't know what happened there. You can see in that first section in the middle above her head, the shell is kinda peeling, chipping away. She may have done that to herself she is constantly getting into things, little snot.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 14, 2014)

Beeivis said:


> Here she is. Her name is Lickity Split and she has been in my family since around 1975 or so. I inherited her when my mom passed and I see my little old mom in her face every day. She used to be my profile pic but that seems to have dropped off I don't know what happened there. You can see in that first section in the middle above her head, the shell is kinda peeling, chipping away. She may have done that to herself she is constantly getting into things, little snot.
> View attachment 76134
> View attachment 76134




Thank you, Thank You, THANK YOU for sharing this beautiful lady. She sure is full of life. Good for her and good for you to kept her after your Mom. 

She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## LLLReptile (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing 

-Jen


----------



## Star-of-India (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful tortoise!


----------



## TortyTom (May 4, 2014)

Amazing looking tort!


----------

